# Questions for Strand Pavilion owners



## decolady424 (Jan 19, 2007)

Can anyone tell me the different size units that are available at the Strand Pavilion and what the current MF's are on them?

THANKS SO MUCH 
deco


----------



## Joe M (Jan 20, 2007)

I just received my levy a few months back and it contains a list of every unit size and levy. Here are the 2007 levies if paid by January 31 so that the 10% discount applies:

3BR luxury...R3685 or about $525
2BR luxury...R2925 or about $420
2BR standard...R2725 .........$390
1BR luxury...R1955..............$280
1BR standard...R1800..........$260

I own a 2BR and a couple of standard 1BR. All are fixed red weeks. For some reason one of the 1BR shows up as a studio with RCI online. I was told it had something to do with unit configuration. All three trade exactly the same.


----------



## decolady424 (Jan 21, 2007)

THANKS Joe!


----------

